# Anagrams



## lesanne

Hi all ,heres a new one for you ,solve the mhf user name and re-post good luck, heres the 1st, easy to start....good solving ..Les


----------



## lesanne

Sorry folks the clue is RENEYOB


----------



## 1302

Mine should be easy... :lol:


----------



## TR5

Erneboy


----------



## 747

1302 said:


> Mine should be easy... :lol:


Mine is even easier than yours. :wink:


----------



## 1302

747 said:


> 1302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine should be easy... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is even easier than yours. :wink:
Click to expand...

I immediately thought of you and TR5 :lol:


----------



## GEOMAR

*anagram*

Mine is also easy
GEOMAR


----------



## motormouth

OK, try these

0312
477
5RT


and now some proper ones

bathrooms
volcano
muses ago
mac stepchild


----------



## motormouth

This is infectious

prayer pin
vaginal roc  

I'm off :lol:


----------



## GEOMAR

*anagrams*

If anyone is interested my one GEOMAR, is for George & Mary


----------



## busterbears

motormouth said:


> OK, try these
> 
> 0312
> 477
> 5RT
> 
> and now some proper ones
> 
> bathrooms
> volcano
> muses ago
> mac stepchild


mac stepchild = dtp chemicals


----------



## motormouth

busterbears said:


> motormouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, try these
> 
> 0312
> 477
> 5RT
> 
> and now some proper ones
> 
> bathrooms
> volcano
> muses ago
> mac stepchild
> 
> 
> 
> mac stepchild = dtp chemicals
Click to expand...

Correct


----------



## Hezbez

I've just discovered I'm rubbish at anagrams.


----------



## motormouth

Hezbez said:


> I've just discovered I'm rubbish at anagrams.


Just for you

minger book

(think mod)


----------



## aldra

volcano locovan


----------



## Hezbez

motormouth said:


> Just for you
> 
> minger book
> 
> (think mod)


bognormike

The clue did help


----------



## busterbears

motormouth said:


> OK, try these
> 
> 0312
> 477
> 5RT
> 
> and now some proper ones
> 
> bathrooms
> volcano
> muses ago
> mac stepchild


muses ago = seamusog


----------



## motormouth

Hezbez said:


> motormouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you
> 
> minger book
> 
> (think mod)
> 
> 
> 
> bognormike
> 
> The clue did help
Click to expand...

See, your'e on a roll


----------



## motormouth

Buster and Aldra, both right.
I thought locovans was pretty apt given Mavis' eruptions on here from time to time :lol:


----------



## aldra

prayerpin raynipper


----------



## aldra

bathrooms rosbotham


----------



## sallytrafic

Fiats? all cry


----------



## bigbazza

SCARF FAT LILY

BAR BREST SUE

VAN COOL

ANN ELSE


----------



## sallytrafic

bigbazza said:


> SCARF FAT LILY
> 
> BAR BREST SUE
> 
> VAN COOL
> 
> ANN ELSE


1. sallytrafic spelt wrongly 
2. busterbears
3. locovan
4. lesanne


----------



## carolgavin

motormouth said:


> vaginal roc


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh thats me


----------



## motormouth

sallytrafic said:


> Fiats? all cry


er, could it be sallytrafic (spelt correctly) :wink: :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass

Vaginal roc? How you work that one out then?


Greenie


----------



## bigbazza

A DAD RAN LEG NINE

A CRAFT SILLY


----------



## bigbazza

BONGO ME IRK

A NUDE MINK

A VOCAL RING


----------



## motormouth

greenasthegrass said:


> Vaginal roc? How you work that one out then?
> 
> Greenie


 :wink: :wink:


----------



## busterbears

bigbazza said:


> A DAD RAN LEG NINE
> 
> A CRAFT SILLY


geraldandannie

sallytrafic


----------



## bognormike

bigbazza said:


> BONGO ME IRK
> 
> A NUDE MINK
> 
> A VOCAL RING


that's twice I've been done :roll:

and Nukeadmin

and....er


----------



## busterbears

bigbazza said:


> BONGO ME IRK
> 
> A NUDE MINK
> 
> A VOCAL RING


bognormike

nukeadmin

carolgavin


----------



## bigbazza

ARM EGO

VICAR GAL NO

A RUBBERS SET

COOL VAN


----------



## busterbears

bigbazza said:


> ARM EGO
> 
> VICAR GAL NO
> 
> A RUBBERS SET
> 
> COOL VAN


carolgavin
geomar
busterbears
locovan


----------

